# Dorian Yates - Exercises??



## Musclevalentine (Oct 7, 2012)

I watch a couple video on YouTube of Dorian Yates and his training methods, in most of his chest exercises he does just 1 warm up set 10-12 reps and then his heavy final set of 6-8 I can see he obviously knows abit or two about bodybuilding but I had always been told and always see people in the gym doing 3-4 set then moving on to different exercise, just wanna no what you think would be a good method as I am trying to bulk or just your opinion!!

Thanks - val.


----------



## BigAaronAlves (Mar 2, 2011)

I always do 2 warm up sets and then 5 working sets of the first exercise and then 1 warm up set there on. But I generally listen to the muscles and only do them if I think it needs it


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

First exercise say bench press,

ill work up the weight over maybe 3- 4 sets of 12-15reps then 3 sets all out 6-10 reps

After that shouldn't need to warm up if do similar muscles.

Maybe 1 lighter set then 3 x 6-10 for each.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

if it is bench press I would do 2-3 warm up sets and 2 very heavy seats . reps 7-8 .


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

Doubt he done 1 working set for 1st few years development, it's advanced training surely?


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

If you have the strength to do upwards of 1 1/2 times your body weight for 4-12 reps bench 2 times b/weight squat for 12-20 reps and 2 1/2 times b/w dead lift for 4-8 reps one work set is plenty it's all i do, just 2 warm ups before, any more work sets and your recovery will be poor think of your cns.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Dorian is one of the smartest bodybuilders ever around and his methods work perfectly....as the saying goes rest is best....

I do 4 sets for my muscles but i do follow a lot of his ways with keeping it simple and plenty of rest and im happy how its going


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i do his blood andguts routine every now and again its based on HIT training another great exponant of this method was Mike mentzer.i find for myself 2 warm up sets and 3 working sets works best for me


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Musclevalentine said:


> I watch a couple video on YouTube of Dorian Yates and his training methods, in most of his chest exercises he does just 1 warm up set 10-12 reps and then his heavy final set of 6-8 I can see he obviously knows abit or two about bodybuilding but I had always been told and always see people in the gym doing 3-4 set then moving on to different exercise, just wanna no what you think would be a good method as I am trying to bulk or just your opinion!!
> 
> Thanks - val.


its how I train, its the best method of training for muscle growth at any level.



PowerOutput said:


> Doubt he done 1 working set for 1st few years development, it's advanced training surely?


nope, its common beginner advice; look here, its the best AAS+training+diet advice I've ever read:

http://www.synthetek.com/growth-principles-for-beginners-by-big-a/

its another variation on Dorian/Mike Mentzer


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> nope, its common beginner advice; look here, its the best AAS+training+diet advice I've ever read:
> 
> http://www.synthetek.com/growth-principles-for-beginners-by-big-a/
> 
> its another variation on Dorian/Mike Mentzer


Looks interesting just read.

Don't use AAS, fear of losing rock too much to risk.

Could this plan be applied for a natural trainer do you think?


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

PowerOutput said:


> Looks interesting just read.
> 
> Don't use AAS, fear of losing rock too much to risk.
> 
> Could this plan be applied for a natural trainer do you think?


Even more so if natty!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

PowerOutput said:


> Looks interesting just read.
> 
> Don't use AAS, fear of losing rock too much to risk.
> 
> Could this plan be applied for a natural trainer do you think?


fear of losing rock?? what's that mean??

as for natural training- 3-4 days per week is ample, and the Dorian/mentzer style is probably the most effective- regardless of AAS or not. Just dont eat 500g/day protein as a natty as its a waste.



oldskoolcool said:


> Even more so if natty!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Just thought I'd add my input and show you what I done a few months ago on a cut, it really helped me maintain my strength too.

Not totally Dorian Yates, but I have done HIT and I think it's very good.

I was doing a push/pull/legs with a HIT twist on it, on exercises like Bench I would do 1-2 warm ups, then an all out set and then 1 set after it with a lot less weight... And I would do this with the main exercises. For the rest of my training like the assistance work I'd do 1 all out set with no warmups then 1 set after it at a lower intensity.

Dorian's is a bit different to that and he goes all out for just one set, but I think if you generally have enough left in the tank go again at a lower weight or up your intensity.

And to clear things up, when Dorian started training he done a 4 day upper/lower split with the HIT protocol in place, this was his main reason of injury mind you because he started it from such a young age.

That's straight from Dorian himself!


----------



## PowerOutput (Oct 3, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> fear of losing rock?? what's that mean??
> 
> as for natural training- 3-4 days per week is ample, and the Dorian/mentzer style is probably the most effective- regardless of AAS or not. Just dont eat 500g/day protein as a natty as its a waste.


Losing rock of cock?? :rockon:

There methods are different for sure, both amazing physiques.

I shoot for 2 gram per kilo so about the 170-200 mark is daily goal.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

I did the Yates methods of 3 sets, 1 moderate strain warm up 12 reps, next set up the weight a bit 12 reps. Working set, 6 reps to complete positive and negative fail. Although training along it was more often than not only possible to get positive fail.

I did that HIT on legs , and I find it's not enough. 5x5 works better on legs I reckon.

I am using 5x5 on everything at the moment, as it's simple and something different.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Ive just started doing Y3T. Theres 4 warm up sets right at the start then 3 or 4 working sets on every exercise after.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

finlay04 said:


> Ive just started doing Y3T. Theres 4 warm up sets right at the start then 3 or 4 working sets on every exercise after.


how does it work for ya?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Yates' method of 2/3 moderate sets then 1 heavy set to failure is all I've used for the past 12 months. Made more progress than ever. Then again I've started using AAS in the past 12 months too so some of the progress could be attributed to that.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

only reason dorian is able to do one all out set is hes able to generate huge intensity in to one working set, which is from years of experience, ive read that he used to pyramid up the weight doing 3-4 sets and then the last set he would go all out.

mentzer claimed dorian wouldnt belive the one set failure rule untill mentzer trained with him and showed him, then after that he applyd it.

i would do 4sets, do 3 sets of pyramid style were u stop 2reps before failure, the on your 4th and last set go all out, and if you haver a spotter get him to help you reach negative failure


----------

